# Stomach massage seems to be working, 3 days and stomach flatter and 3 pounds lost!



## Jenny65 (Dec 18, 2022)

I am following a diet of 1200 cals 130g carbs a day and lost 4 stone 4 pounds since July, but have struggled with the remaining fat on my stomach.

I have now  jumped on the scales and lost another 3 pounds lost in 3 days!  I hit a plateau and noticed my stomach fat just wasn't shifting, so was reading up on stomach massage and the benefits to the digestive system, its free as you do it yourself and I followed a youtube tutorial from a Swedish massage therapist.  The benefits are to improve blood circulation, relieve constipation, stress and encourage the lymphatic system to drain out toxins, The therapist said doing this simple massage twice a day for three days should help you feel better and encourage fat to mobilize.  I took it with a pinch of salt and decided to give it a go, and it worked on 2 counts, I woke this morning 3 pounds lighter, my stomach feels a lot flatter and I am keeping regular.  Just thought I would share as you have nothing to lose by trying it, unless you have recently had abdominal surgery or are pregnant its completely safe and free.

I am also looking into the DIY body wraps, they are basically you make a paste of carbonite clay, green tea or similar ingredients (there are different recipes depending on what you want to achieve) they improve the appearance of cellulite and again remove toxins, You apply the past to the area you want to improve and cover with cling film and then apply heat, either via a heated blanket, hot water bottle in a cover and then relax for an hour, it can lose a couple of inches and makes the skin lovely and soft, it is a temporary fix as I beleive its similar to the treatment you can pay for at a beauty clinic, but if you want to lose a couple of inches to fit something it may be worth a shot, will be trying this out soon and let you know the results.  Everywhere on my body is skinny now, it is just my stomach, and I am trying to avoid having surgery.  I aim to get to 8 stone, I am 9 stone 11 now, was 14 stone 4 in July, and although this is for health I want to tone up this final area to feel good about myself and be able to wear more fitted clothes that I have my eye on 

If anyone has any other tips they can share for either skin improvement appearance, firming, inch loss in addition to exercise and diet, please share.


----------



## Maddy56 (Dec 24, 2022)

Jenny that’s amazing. Congratulations you’ve done so well. 
There’s hope for me yet. 
I’m 15stn 10lbs. 
I’m also disabled so don’t get much exercise. 
I will do better with carbs.  
Best wishes. M.


----------

